# Partagas SP2 5ers



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

poker, feel free to edit this line out if you feel it should be in the pass/trades forum and you move it.
----------------------------------------------

*when these come out*, i have 2 extra boxes coming that i plan on splitting into 5 packs for you gorillas. some details are sketchy, like the price, but my guestimate will be roughly $50-55 per 5 pack (depending on how you want to pay me - M.O. or PayPal - that's including shipping w/DC). limit 1 per person, there are 10 spots available.


Dadof3 - confirmed
D. Generate - confirmed
Roger Miller" - confirmed
RcktS4 - confirmed
Icehog3 - confirmed
DsrtDog - confirmed
Wetterhorn - reserved
Motortown - reserved
LasciviousXX - reserved
LLG - reserved

i am waiting on word from a few other gorillas. i'll update the list in a seperate reply, so please don't litter the topic with replies, this will be where the info is put out.

PM me if you're interested or have questions, i will try to keep the inbox "clean" as best as i can.

*those that have "reserved" next to them might pull out, and this is all contingent upon the final price. in other words, it's not set in stone that this will happen.

THIS IS FULL FOR NOW, UNLESS SOMEONE DROPS OUT.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

to clear up what i meant by "this might not happen."
i fully intend on buying 3 boxes, but only if they're reasonably priced, like they're stated to be (roughly the same as the MC and H. Up #2s). if they are a LOT higher, than i won't buy them and you all can save your money. when i find out how much they cost, and it's acceptable, i'll order them and pass on the final price including shipping and will get out my PayPal info or my address for MOs (all via PMs).

I AM TAKING ALTERNATES IN CASE I HAVE A COUPLE GUYS WHO CAN'T DO IT OR DECIDE NOT TO BASED ON FINAL PRICE.

right now i have 2 alternates, and i need 3-5 more.

cookieboy
DonJefe

1 minor note that i feel you should know, they will be nake (no bands). if you really want bands, i'll toss in 5 poorly handwritten self-adhesive bands so you can sport your flashy new cigars around town, since you'll be the 1st on your block with the latest gear.  (i doubt this issue is a problem with anyone)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

alternates are set - waiting on a few definite answers from some of the initial 10:

cookieboy
DonJefe
Gargamel
Nely
jgrimball 
Da Klugs


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

You mean to tell me DaKlugs isn't buying 10 boxes for himself........ :tg


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

No Mike. I'm gonna try and control myself. But it's hard. Soo hard.  

Hell I don't know what to do with all the sticks I have now. You know its bad when stuff shows up that you forgot you ordered.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Hell I don't know what to do with all the sticks I have now. You know its bad when stuff shows up that you forgot you ordered.


I've got room Dave

I'll hold onto them for you (wink, wink)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Dadof3 - confirmed
D. Generate - confirmed
Roger Miller" - confirmed
RcktS4 - confirmed
Icehog3 - confirmed
DsrtDog - confirmed
LasciviousXX - confirmed
Wetterhorn - reserved
Motortown - reserved
LLG - reserved


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Any updates on this?

Just curious...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

none. i'll post info as soon as i get it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

one vendor i've seen is taking orders for these now, and they will ship on the 15th (supposedly).

NOT the vendor i'm using though.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Dear <edited>,
......
We are glad to announce to you that the new Partagas Items are available for immediate shipping from beginning of next week. 
-Partagas Serie P no 2 Box of 25 Cigars is for USD 220 (Same price of the Montecristo no 2 ) 
-Partagas Serie D no 4 Special Black Box of 20 Cigars is for USD 600

Smoking the pleasure with <edited> 
Best regards
Your friend
<edited>

_______________________________
so, looks like i'm about to go buy 3 boxes.

*$44 + $4.35 = $48.35 (if paid via money order)
$44 + $4.35 = $48.35 + 3.3% = $50 (if paid via PayPal)*


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Very Good Price Amigo! Go for it.


Salud!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

SooooWEET!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Dadof3 - confirmed
D. Generate - confirmed
*Roger Miller" - confirmed - paid*
*RcktS4 - confirmed - paid*
Icehog3 - confirmed
DsrtDog - confirmed
LasciviousXX - confirmed
LLG - confirmed
Wetterhorn - reserved
Motortown - reserved


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Awsome...MO going out this week. Thanks Greg :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Dadof3 - confirmed
D. Generate - confirmed
*Roger Miller" - confirmed - paid*
*RcktS4 - confirmed - paid*
Icehog3 - confirmed
DsrtDog - confirmed
LasciviousXX - confirmed
LLG - confirmed
Wetterhorn - confirmed
Motortown - reserved

waiting for one more person to confirm, phone message and PM has been sent.
those on the "alternate list", if you're #3 or more, your chances look slim (maybe one of you could order your own and split it with the others on the list?)


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i was wondering if this was still open. i didnt want to 'fill up' IHT's inbox.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> i was wondering if this was still open. i didnt want to 'fill up' IHT's inbox.


slots have been closed for some time now.
the split is still going on until everyone (who's involved) gets their cigars.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Dadof3 - confirmed
D. Generate - confirmed
*Roger Miller" - confirmed - paid*
*RcktS4 - confirmed - paid*
*Icehog3 - confirmed - paid*
DsrtDog - confirmed
LasciviousXX - confirmed
LLG - confirmed
Wetterhorn - confirmed
Motortown - reserved


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Dadof3 - confirmed
*D. Generate - confirmed - paid*
*Roger Miller" - confirmed - paid*
*RcktS4 - confirmed - paid*
*Icehog3 - confirmed - paid*
DsrtDog - confirmed
LasciviousXX - confirmed
LLG - confirmed
Wetterhorn - confirmed
Motortown - reserved


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

This is one of those cases where you wish that the board had a perpetual edit function like another board which SHOULD remain nameless. cause it sux.
Instead of one hour and then it's tough ti..ie. But this place is still great.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Dadof3 - confirmed
*D. Generate - confirmed - paid*
*Roger Miller" - confirmed - paid*
*RcktS4 - confirmed - paid*
*Icehog3 - confirmed - paid*
*DsrtDog - confirmed - paid*
LasciviousXX - confirmed
LLG - confirmed
*Wetterhorn - confirmed - paid*
Motortown - reserved
those of you who've sent MOs, i'm out of town right now, until friday, so i'll update those whenever i get them in the mail.

waiting for a phone call back from Motortown, his job's kept him fairly busy lately.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Big thumbs up on doing a split the right way - if I could zap your guage again I would.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Big thumbs up on doing a split the right way - if I could zap your guage again I would.


Ditto...Thanks again Greg  With any luck I will be :w one of these on my 40th in Vegas...It just can't get any better than that


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*D. Generate - confirmed - paid*
*Roger Miller" - confirmed - paid*
*RcktS4 - confirmed - paid*
*Icehog3 - confirmed - paid*
*DsrtDog - confirmed - paid*
*Wetterhorn - confirmed - paid*
Dadof3 - confirmed
LasciviousXX - confirmed
LLG - confirmed
Motortown - confirmed

*Those that were on the "alternate list", sorry, all 10 of the originals have confirmed that they're in.*

just waiting for them to ship and arrive.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*D. Generate - confirmed - paid*
*Roger Miller" - confirmed - paid*
*RcktS4 - confirmed - paid*
*Icehog3 - confirmed - paid*
*DsrtDog - confirmed - paid*
*Wetterhorn - confirmed - paid*
Dadof3 - confirmed
*LasciviousXX - confirmed - paid*
*LLG - confirmed - paid*
Motortown - confirmed

got my email that they'll ship TOMORROW.

box code is: FIM ENE 05


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

That is very good news - thanks for putting this all together Greg. You ARE the man.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> That is very good news - thanks for putting this all together Greg. You ARE the man.


i'm just another member, doing for others what was done for me...

excuse me while i break out into a song from, fiddler on the roof.

_Tradition.........._


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Greg,

Thanks for the update...These should be great smokes. Do you have eny idea if they will need to sit for awhile or are they to be along the lines of the PSD4 and ready to go?

Thanks again for including me and for putting this together


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i can't really say. new cigars to me and you.

if anything, you can read Pinoymans review to give an indication. right now, that's all i have to go on.

if they're like a PSD4 in regards to smoking great while young, then we'll all be pleased, and weak in the knees.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> Greg,
> 
> Thanks for the update...These should be great smokes. Do you have eny idea if they will need to sit for awhile or are they to be along the lines of the PSD4 and ready to go?
> 
> Thanks again for including me and for putting this together


Drstdog,

I received mine yesterday (after only 2 days in shipment) and I posted in a different thread that they smell and look great...But I do smell some youth in there as well. 1 has slight damage to the foot so he is toast friday night. and I shall post a review( probabably not as well as Pinoyman, but I try). I feel 2 days shipping 2 days rest should be enough rest.

T


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys...I will read the review and proceed with caution "then we'll all be pleased, and weak in the knees"


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'm just another member, doing for others what was done for me...
> 
> excuse me while i break out into a song from, fiddler on the roof.
> 
> _Tradition.........._


  It's all about the show tunes with this guy...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*D. Generate - confirmed - paid*
*Roger Miller" - confirmed - paid*
*RcktS4 - confirmed - paid*
*Icehog3 - confirmed - paid*
*DsrtDog - confirmed - paid*
*Wetterhorn - confirmed - paid*
*LasciviousXX - confirmed - paid*
*LLG - confirmed - paid*
*Motortown - confirmed - paid*
Dadof3 - confirmed

they're on their way from where they came from. i'm banking on mon/tues they'll be here.

box code is: FIM ENE 05


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

good news/bad news... long morning... ugh.

well, cigars were delivered to my house this morning sometime between when i went to get my wife out of the hospital and return...  

bad thing is, it was FedEx and i had to sign for them. :c 

so, it will be another day... i might get them tonight as i have to drive back down to KC and the hospital to pick up my wifes car. :c 

that's the latest news.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Get your wife out of the hospital... is everything alright?


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

IHT said:


> good news/bad news... long morning... ugh.
> 
> well, cigars were delivered to my house this morning sometime between when i went to get my wife out of the hospital and return...
> 
> ...


I hope your wife is ok.

For Fedex; *if*, in the future, you want them to leave packages on your porch, you can fill out the back of the door knob notification to have a permanent release on file. Also, for today, you can call 1-800-gofedex (you will need the tracking #) and ask them to have the driver return today and leave the package on the porch. This is not 100%, it depends on his route, but it has worked for me in the past when i missed a package. I now have my release on file with them.

_____
rm


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope all is well with your wife Greg...don't worry about the cigars, family is what is important.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Take care of what you need to Greg. The cigars can wait.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for all the nice thoughts about my wife. she just had an allergic reaction to some new medication her dr. gave her.. since she works in an ER, they noticed she was shaking and of course she was having problems yesterday as well. side effect of that med is the jitters and over-anxiousness... what's jacked up is a Dr where she works gave her 2 MGs of something they normally give patience a 1/2 mg of... and some benedryl, so she was knocked out when i got there... she's at home now, sleeping it off.

roger miller" - yep, i noticed the door knob thingy, will have to do that.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> Take care of what you need to Greg. The cigars can wait.


did you get my email and phone message? did i wake you up? i know it was 10am, and you partying swingin single guys don't wake up until the pm times... :fu


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Greg,

No problem...I hope your wife will be OK...Maybe a MalPractice suite is in order?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

alright. since i had to drive back down to KC, might as well go to FedEx HQ, right?? picked up some packages... i'm rather tired mentally/physically and am a few weeks behind on homework/workwork.

i'll try to get them all out tomorrow or wed.

here's a photo of what you all have in store.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Come to Papa!!!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Is That Plumage!?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Mmm! Ahh!

I'm looking forward to a small cluster bomb arriving today.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DsrtDog said:


> Is That Plumage!?


no, that photo just really brings out the "light dusting" on the cigars. after i took the photo, i looked and i couldn't see it on the cigars myself.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> no, that photo just really brings out the "light dusting" on the cigars. after i took the photo, i looked and i couldn't see it on the cigars myself.


Whats with the title Amigo?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pinoyman said:


> Whats with the title Amigo?


it's probably poker paying me back for changing his to "buttnugget".


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

:r I Love This Place :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Just a question IHT, I've got my first Partagas SP No.2 from The Habano Festival, From a souvenir box of three cigars. It look so much different and seems like they put some aging on it already! What do you think?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow. I think I soiled myself - when are you going to smoke one of those puppies?


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Man those smokes look good. Well done.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pinoyman said:


> It look so much different and seems like they put some aging on it already! What do you think?


i think it was just the photo making it look like they had some crystals starting to form... those flashes and macro lenses do bring out some things that are very hard to see to the naked eye.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> Wow. I think I soiled myself - when are you going to smoke one of those puppies?


hopefully next weekend, gonna let my adjust to the climate in my humi. you might be smoking one before i do... be sure to post what you think of them.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

colgate said:


> Man those smokes look good. Well done.


PM replied to, btw.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Once again thanx for putting this together Greg, I know you've got a lot on your plate recently. It's an awesome BOTL gesture from you bro...... good job.

I know all the other monkeys agree with me on this...... Thanx


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

next weekend! Man, I hope i develop a little more self control as I go on. I have a hard time not smoking everything the second it hits my desk! 
Although I imagine next weekend is likely to be when i get time for one of these too... weekdays rarely allow for anything larger than a PC. That's the only reason i still have a PSD 4 or two left


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Once again thanx for putting this together Greg, I know you've got a lot on your plate recently. It's an awesome BOTL gesture from you bro...... good job.
> 
> I know all the other monkeys agree with me on this...... Thanx


Yep, definately agree! You handled the whole thing first rate from start to finish.
Thanks Greg.

_____
rm


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Once again thanx for putting this together Greg, I know you've got a lot on your plate recently. It's an awesome BOTL gesture from you bro...... good job.
> 
> I know all the other monkeys agree with me on this...... Thanx


Absolutely!! Thanks again Greg, you have my gratitude, and an ounce of spittle running down my chin after the photos....


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Once again thanx for putting this together Greg, I know you've got a lot on your plate recently. It's an awesome BOTL gesture from you bro...... good job.
> 
> I know all the other monkeys agree with me on this...... Thanx


I agree, thanks again IM-A-Ho..... :r . No all kidding aside you've done a great job with this Greg.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Like everyone else said, thanks for setting this up. I can't wait to try them.

You really are a ho with a heart of gold.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for the nice words, guys.

but, i'm sorry i haven't gotten these things out to you all yet. i really wanted to get them out tuesday, but i tell ya, there's been a ton of sh*t going on with me and my family that has just taken its toll on my time and energy. i've put 2 tanks full of gas in my truck since saturday afternoon, and i'm about to fill it up again. i'm way behind on homework, and i have to get that stuff done (yes, i take night classes, using up my GI Bill benefits before they vanish 10 yrs after i got out of the military).
basically, too many irons in the fire. 

if i had room in my humi, i'd have 'em all bagged/boxed up and ready to take to the post office, but i don't. terribly sorry. i will work on these tomorrow, i promise.

just feel comfy that they're all resting after their long flight. 

i need a break.

btw - bruce5, if you're reading this, real nice talking to you tonight, my battery almost died on me we talked so long. don't get any more speeding tickets.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You take care of business Greg....the waiting will just make them taste more sweet later.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I know the feeling Greg!!! Don't worry about us, your family comes first. Take your time and send them in a few days when things calm down.



IHT said:


> thanks for the nice words, guys.
> 
> but, i'm sorry i haven't gotten these things out to you all yet. i really wanted to get them out tuesday, but i tell ya, there's been a ton of sh*t going on with me and my family that has just taken its toll on my time and energy. i've put 2 tanks full of gas in my truck since saturday afternoon, and i'm about to fill it up again. i'm way behind on homework, and i have to get that stuff done (yes, i take night classes, using up my GI Bill benefits before they vanish 10 yrs after i got out of the military).
> basically, too many irons in the fire.
> ...


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> basically, too many irons in the fire.
> ...
> 
> i need a break.


Oh man do I feel you on this. Sometimes it just seems like there are about a third the hours in the day I need to get what needs to get done done, let alone whay I'd like to do. 
Like everyone else has said Greg, do what you need to do - your family and your future are more important. It's not like there's nothing else in my humi to smoke (or like i really have time to smoke what I want to.) Thanks for setting this up, and take that break man.

Raney


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah Greg, i'm cool with you prioritizing your schedule at such a hectic time, no problem here. BTW we don't have to pay extra for you aging them for us, do we  

Take care man.
Cheers!

_____
rm


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

trying to package them on my lunch break. hopefully you'll all get some DC #s PMed to you this afternoon.

PS - everyone is paid in full, just haven't had time to post that.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

9 of 10 boxes shipped today. someone who's enjoying their B-day this weekend out of town asked for me to not ship theirs, so they're "aging" for a few more days.

since these were bandless, and i just got a HUGE ziploc bag of 1,000 blank bands, i chucked in 5 or so blank bands, so you guys can parade around town with your fancy new cigars...

i almost wrote, "CI Factory Corojos" on there for you all. :fu


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

IHT said:


> 9 of 10 boxes shipped today. someone who's enjoying their B-day this weekend out of town asked for me to not ship theirs, so they're "aging" for a few more days.
> 
> since these were bandless, and i just got a HUGE ziploc bag of 1,000 blank bands, i chucked in 5 or so blank bands, so you guys can parade around town with your fancy new cigars...
> 
> i almost wrote, "CI Factory Corojos" on there for you all. :fu


lol


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just had to say..

_WHEN YOU GET THEM, AND YOU'VE NEVER SMELLED THAT "BARNYARD AROMA", TAKE ONE OUT OF THE BAG, STICK THE FOOT UP TO YOUR NOSE, INHALE DEEPLY._ :BS

to jack up a quote from the late johnny cochran:
"if it smells like sh*t, it must be legit."


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

HAHAHAH.......

Thanx for the advice Greg, you the man.

I just found my new Sig line :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IT SURE DON'T TASTE LIKE SH*T!!

i invited coppertop over after work to give him a sample of the PSP2s before he gets some (he'll pay me back, i'm sure). we started before the tornados came through and the winds kicked up and sirens went off....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

another shot. then the weather got bad and we took it in the garage...

due to the high humidity outside, mine had some "tunnel" issues. also, it's only been in my humi since monday night. still, tons of that PSD4 pepper, and further down the cigar it got that awesome coat the back of your throat creaminess to it.

yes, i know they're very young, just had to sample one so i could let you all know what you're in for.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

IHT said:


> another shot. then the weather got bad and we took it in the garage...
> 
> due to the high humidity outside, mine had some "tunnel" issues. also, it's only been in my humi since monday night. still, tons of that PSD4 pepper, and further down the cigar it got that awesome coat the back of your throat creaminess to it.
> 
> yes, i know they're very young, just had to sample one so i could let you all know what you're in for.


Thanks for the pre-view Greg...They look awsome.

I know you have heard this before but thanks again for putting this together. You are an inspiration to us all...Oh i guess that was a little sappy...Or well big guy thanks


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

alright, enough ass kissin!! :c


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

But your ass is so big and bulbous...... how can we resist? :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> But your ass is so big and bulbous...... how can we resist? :r


 :r ......it was mighty tasty (the cigar you dirty bastages LOL). A word of advice, let them sit for awhile, well at least 4 of them


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> But your ass is so big and bulbous...... how can we resist?
> 
> 
> coppertop said:
> ...


my ass was mighty tasty? rusty trombone?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> my ass was mighty tasty? rusty trombone?


OOPPS.....now people will definatly be talking, I meant the cigar. Just edited it..WHEW LOL


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Talk about that barnyard taste!!!! :r



coppertop said:


> OOPPS.....now people will definatly be talking, I meant the cigar. Just edited it..WHEW LOL


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

dadof3illinois said:


> Talk about that barnyard taste!!!! :r


Damn you Jerry :bx :tg


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Got mine today Greg, and they look scrumptous!! Thank you again for putting this together and giving some of us noobs a taste!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Got mine today Greg, and they look scrumptous!! Thank you again for putting this together and giving some of us noobs a taste!!


just carrying on what was done for me.
back when i was a TOTAL newbie, the persons that sent me my first cuban cigars only said, "just do the same for newbies you meet in the future."
so, here i am (still considering myself a newbie) but trying to help any way i can.

that reminds me, i need to get those guys' addresses and send them some cigars.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Mine just arrived -- they look great and smell even better. Our ofice admin walked in from lunch and saw me with my head buried in a blu-tinted ziploc baggie - the look on her face made me feel like I got caught sniffing panites... I instinctively yanked the bag away from my nose, blushed, and muttered something about needing to make phone calls. 

she laughed at me... she does that a lot. Come to think of it, so does my wife.

Thanks one more time for putting this together Greg. I'll be sure to throw some comments up when I get time to smoke one.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> Mine just arrived -- they look great and smell even better. Our ofice admin walked in from lunch and saw me with my head buried in a blu-tinted ziploc baggie - the look on her face made me feel like I got caught sniffing panites... I instinctively yanked the bag away from my nose, blushed, and muttered something about needing to make phone calls.
> 
> she laughed at me... she does that a lot. Come to think of it, so does my wife.


LOL........sniffing panties??????? you do that a lot?????


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

coppertop said:


> LOL........sniffing panties??????? you do that a lot?????


Well, sort of... but they're mine, so I don't really understand what the fuss is all about.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Mine just arrived -- they look great and smell even better. Our ofice admin walked in from lunch and saw me with my head buried in a blu-tinted ziploc baggie - the look on her face made me feel like I got caught sniffing panites... I instinctively yanked the bag away from my nose, blushed, and muttered something about needing to make phone calls.
> 
> she laughed at me... she does that a lot. Come to think of it, so does my wife.
> 
> Thanks one more time for putting this together Greg. I'll be sure to throw some comments up when I get time to smoke one.


Only an oldtime panty sniffer would know they are traded out of blu-tinted ziplocs. Stop playing coy.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

colgate said:


> Only an oldtime panty sniffer would know they are traded out of blu-tinted ziplocs. Stop playing coy.


I don't actually play - I'm an avid fan, though - That's me on the far end:
Rootin For Coy


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> I don't actually play - I'm an avid fan, though - That's me on the far end:
> Rootin For Coy


one upped and out of ammo!

/walks away from thread muttering to self


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

good, sounds like everyone is getting them based on PMs iv'e gotten.

i know there was 1 or 2 with very minimal wrapper damage on the head, hope they didn't get any worse in shipment.

dsrtdog was the last one to get his sent (as he specified), and they went out today, should have them wed, thurs at the latest.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Got mine today...Must exert controll...Must not look in my humi...damn that glass top...reaching for cutter (slaps hand and walks away)...Not sure how long I can wait. Why did I have to be home all day today??? :w


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Gotta say thanks again Greg...I waited until tonight to light one up. I took and Passed the National Home Inspectors Exam today and then went to dinner with the Wife and Daughter. Got home and it was about 70 out and a nice night for a smoke. I grabed a diet coke and kicked back in a lounger on the patio and put spark to stick. It was a great smoke with only a little un-even burn problem. Had the Partagas flavor and Creamieness I have come to love. The others are going to sit for awhile. Next smoke for these will be with my Brother Camping in NM at the end of July.

Thanks Dude...you are a true BOTL!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dog...congrats on passing the National Home Inspectors Exam!! Nice job.

Greg, I have yet to fire one of these up, I keep telling myself if I wait a while longer I will be that much happier...


----------

